
“I don't have a Facebook account and would like to request all personal data...” - pdog
https://www.facebook.com/help/103846099705922
======
trhway
somehow reminded about procedure of requesting your files from, at least in
some aspects, the pre-computer age incarnation of FB :
[https://www.fbi.gov/services/records-
management/foipa/reques...](https://www.fbi.gov/services/records-
management/foipa/requesting-fbi-records)

I mean it is is pretty easy to imagine that FBI functions these days may be
contracted out to FB who would carry them out probably more efficiently :)

And another scary piece of imagination - watching/listening to Mark in front
of the Congress commission, i basically felt like i'm witnessing Octavian in
front of Senate from Rome ... The same situation of logic without moral
restraints. The same mismatch between illusory and real power balances. Hail
Augustus Caesar ... err ... the 50(or even high 40ies)-something President of
US. And if we're lucky, there will be another after him...

------
jwilk
You have to enable JS to see the form. It looks like this:

Please provide us with the following information and we'll follow up.
Alternatively, you can email datarequests@support.facebook.com

Full name: ________

Country of residence: ________

Email: ________

Confirm your email address: ________

Please summarize the type of information you'd like to find: ________

Please note that all fields are required in order for us to process your
request. We reserve the right to request further information where a request
is incomplete or inaccurate.

By submitting this notice, you represent that all of the information you
submit is true and accurate.

[ ] I agree

~~~
0kto
The next step is:

Hi,

We've received your request for information about your personal data, but
since there's no Facebook account associated with the email address from which
you're writing, you'll need to send us a response directly from the email
address that's listed on the account you'd like information about. ...

~~~
ionised
That is stupid.

I no longer have a Facebook account or even the email account that the
Facebook account was tied to.

They still have data on me though.

~~~
dest
Maybe this requirement is necessary so that people do not request info about
other people.

------
celticninja
I would be horrified if they have any data on me give I have never had an
account, but I expect it is there all the same.

~~~
thsowers
Yes -- Sadly this was "confirmed" this week when Zuckerberg said "In general
we collect data on people who are not signed up for Facebook for security
purposes,"... “We need to know when somebody is trying to repeatedly access
our services,”[0]

When a congressmen asked about collecting data on non-users and building
"shadow profiles"

> Zuckerberg said he was not familiar with the "shadow profiles" term

[0]:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-11/zuckerber...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-11/zuckerberg-
says-facebook-collects-internet-data-on-non-users)

~~~
erulabs
Right - you'd want to use a fingerprinting technique (collecting data) to
identify machines for rate limiting (security, read: intrusion detection)
purposes.

Almost every API of any consequence does this, and it was done as a defensive
tactic to reduce costs/load/outages caused by spammers, ddos attacks,
crawlers, etc etc etc.

Not sure at what point access logs with cookie data in them becomes a "shadow
profile"

~~~
closeparen
The “shadow profile” scandal has to do with Facebook’s records of your visits
to other pages that embed a Like button.

~~~
erulabs
Well, right, the embed is hosting on facebook servers, and like I said, they
collect access logs... So they are necessarily "collecting information on non-
users" if they implement any sort of rate limiting based on fingerprinting for
non-users... Which is more or less industry standard...

Not saying any of this is how things _should be_, it's just a little bizarre
to make it seem like some sort of stealthy data harvesting scheme.

------
artichokeheart
My suspicion of Facebook is so strong I do wonder if this is not some honeypot
in itself.

------
Arbalest
Is it time to start creating shadows for Facebook to track of people that
don't exist and don't have facebook accounts?

------
OscarCunningham
What happens if I fill in the name of someone who doesn't have Facebook and
isn't me?

~~~
jwilk
That poor soul will get an unsolicited email from Facebook that will make them
sad.

~~~
OscarCunningham
Obviously I put in an email address that I control.

